# [Wet Thumb Forum]-jan 22-29



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

Name this plant by it's proper name, and then name two other species in the same genus! First person to do this will win a prize! Email your answer to [email protected] .

this plant is floating on the top of my 10 gallon tank. i have already identified it, so give it a shot and see if you can win this weeks contest. prize will be announced shortly.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

we have a winner, who just so happens to also be named russ







he didn't say his aquabotanic user name, but i will post it when he tells me.

so, what do you think it is? please post here on this thread.







you guys will laugh at me when you hear what i thought it was.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

That was quick! I will match the prize, (1 portion of java moss) to two more people that guess it right, so don't post the answer yet! You got to be in the USA in order to get the moss, sorry.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hmmm, i think i already got a couple of emails from people telling me the correct answer, but i deleted them :O . so i guess if you guessed it right, email me again. sorry guys.

oh, and winners will receive java moss! i will provide russ with his, and robert will get the next 2.


----------



## russdesnoyer (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, I didn't expect to actually win when I e-mailed Russell but I guess it worked out! I won't give away the answer although to be honest my first instinct was lyssimachia nummularia (not the correct id!) Thanks so much to Russell and Robert for running the contest, this is a great way to promote interest in the hobby and a lot of fun as well.......cheers......

Russ


----------



## imported_Sudi (Jan 24, 2006)

E-mail with the answer send








I thought I'll give it a try









Matt


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Russell, did you get my e-mail, or was it one that got deleted by mistake? I also thought it was _Lysimachia nummularia_ at first but I don't know if I my second guess was right or not.

From Alex.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Sorry Russell, I just found your e-mail today (our internet service is a bit weird at the moment). 

From Alex.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

So, what's the answer?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

the correct answer is MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM.

its a cool little plant that can be used like baby tears in the mid/foreground, and it also does very well floating on the water's surface.

russ and miss fishy, please email me your addresses, so i can send out your plants









sorry it took me so long to reply, i'm very swamped with my school/clinicals lately. i will send out plants not this tuesday but the next. thanks guys!

russell


----------

